

Beware of your intuition when reasoning about many dimensions - andreyf
http://www.vetta.org/2009/01/high-dimensional-intuitions/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Original posted three days ago here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=458185>

No comments, 5 points.

~~~
andreyf
Yeah, sometimes people just miss it, or something... too bad, would have loved
to see a discussion. Maybe I'll post it on my own blog to get it started - I
had some thoughts about how this applies to high-level programming
methodologies, like Agile Programming.

